# Forum Update



## Ryuk (Aug 23, 2008)

Awesome, I love the new profiles. :3


----------



## Orochimaru (Aug 23, 2008)

What do the tags do and can you know who posted a tag in a thread?


----------



## Death-kun (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh shi-

New profiles are awesome.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2008)

Orochimaru said:


> What do the tags do and can you know who posted a tag in a thread?



For example you can tag threads by black people as "black people"


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 23, 2008)

What do 'Albums' do?


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 23, 2008)

Social Groups look awesome


----------



## Kiba (Aug 23, 2008)

looks great awesome job


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Aug 23, 2008)

The new profiles look sweet


----------



## Ricky (Aug 23, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> What do 'Albums' do?



Photo/Pic Albums, if it's the same as the D. Gray Man forum


----------



## Man in Black (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice update. Like it alot.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 23, 2008)

epic update is epic


----------



## Aeon (Aug 23, 2008)

Wait, do the new profiles tell you who has visited them?


----------



## Sin (Aug 23, 2008)

Link83 said:


> Wait, do the new profiles tell you who has visited them?


It shows the last couple people who visited your profile.

You can tell who stalks you


----------



## Muk (Aug 23, 2008)

awesome!

but is there a list to what's new?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 23, 2008)

Holy shit, I just removed my invisibility to see my stalkers lol.

There still aren't any.


----------



## Aeon (Aug 23, 2008)

Sin said:


> It shows the last couple people who visited your profile.
> 
> You can tell who stalks you



There goes my hobby.


----------



## Ricky (Aug 23, 2008)

> You can tell who stalks you



aw shit


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 23, 2008)

Can the tags be removed?

If not, I see a rather disgusting future for tags.


----------



## Sin (Aug 23, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> Can the tags be removed?
> 
> If not, I see a rather disgusting future for tags.


Mods and such can probably remove tags.

Users can remove their own tags.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 23, 2008)

Sin said:


> Mods and such can probably remove tags.
> 
> Users can remove their own tags.



Thread openers can add 5 tags, normal members only 2.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 23, 2008)

massive e-penis contest will become even more massive


----------



## Garfield (Aug 23, 2008)

Sorry dude, got nothin against you, but don't like the new look a lot x[


----------



## Table (Aug 23, 2008)

I like it X3


Don't get rid of the tags D;


----------



## E (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## Sin (Aug 23, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Thread openers can add 5 tags, normal members only 2.


The more you know


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 23, 2008)

Pretty cool huh apart from the tags stuff lol


----------



## konohakartel (Aug 23, 2008)

timewarps included!!!


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 23, 2008)

I have to wait 1000 secs b4 posting a new visitor message.


----------



## Cair (Aug 23, 2008)

Awesome. 
Mostly.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 23, 2008)

Sin said:


> It shows the last couple people who visited your profile.
> 
> You can tell who stalks you



Then the females are now safe.

Ha that's gonna be a slap to some guys


----------



## Masaki (Aug 23, 2008)

It's like facebook now.


----------



## Harley (Aug 23, 2008)

I think the new profiles are to personal now..


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 23, 2008)

omgremovetags plz. Otherwise, thank you, everything else is fun and some useful things as well. :3


----------



## Sin (Aug 23, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> omgremovetags plz. Otherwise, thank you, everything else is fun and some useful things as well. :3


You have the power to delete all of them


----------



## Harley (Aug 23, 2008)

tags are getting kinda annoying..


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 23, 2008)

These tags won't last long.


----------



## C-Moon (Aug 23, 2008)

Captain Apoo said:


> massive e-penis contest will become even more massive



Susano-o already won.


----------



## piccun? (Aug 23, 2008)

this update is useless. I still can't rep myself.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 23, 2008)

Sin said:


> You have the power to delete all of them


lol especially after the tag I added.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 23, 2008)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> What do 'Albums' do?


Free access to porn.


----------



## Captain Apoo (Aug 23, 2008)

Social groups will need regulation. 



piccun said:


> this update is useless. I still can't rep myself.


----------



## Farih (Aug 23, 2008)

the wall posts are a bit too much like facebook..the new updates are nice I guess but I prefer forums to not be so personal...jmo, though.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 23, 2008)

Does this also allow us to see when we rep someone?


----------



## piccun? (Aug 23, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Does this also allow us to see when we rep someone?



yeah, that would be useful.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 23, 2008)

piccun said:


> yeah, that would be useful.



Yeah I know other forums do it now. 

And I can already see this tag system being a problem.


----------



## DA Dave (Aug 23, 2008)

This shit is dumb, fucking myspace.


----------



## Tash (Aug 23, 2008)

These tags are fucking tight.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 23, 2008)

DA Dave said:


> This shit is dumb, fucking myspace.


People whine about shit too much.


----------



## DA Dave (Aug 23, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> People whine about shit too much.


Are you a fucking idiot? Of course people are going to give their opinions.

likes OMG GOD FORBID SOMEONE DOESN'T LIKE IT, OH NOES!!!!

shut up big head


----------



## Nuzzie (Aug 23, 2008)

Somewhere there should be an option to enable notifications of when you get a friend request, profile comment, group invites etc

They're really useful so enable them


----------



## Sin (Aug 23, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> Somewhere there should be an option to enable notifications of when you get a friend request, profile comment, group invites etc
> 
> They're really useful so enable them


All those things are already enabled lol.

You get a message in your UserCP when someone comments on your profile, when you get a friend message AND when you get an invitation to a group (I've gotten all three).


----------



## Nuzzie (Aug 23, 2008)

Must've happened before I had gotten them then, since I had to be told then go to my User CP to accept them

I just read your post again and I misread the first time. What I mean is where you get the PM notification now, it says "NEW NOTIFICATION" or something and then a little menu drops down and tells you if you've got a friend request (and the amount), group invites etc


----------



## RyRyMini (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice update =O


----------



## Masaki (Aug 23, 2008)

Can we have the Gurren Lagann Skin yet?


----------



## Kaiwai (Aug 23, 2008)

ergh


----------



## Elle (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for the update ~ love the new Profile features XD


----------



## Xion (Aug 23, 2008)

lol @ tags, though they are pretty neat

I spy with my little eye an updated version of vBulletin.


----------



## Kairi (Aug 23, 2008)

lol I can't post in peoples profiles anymore 

But I still love the update


----------



## Undead (Aug 23, 2008)

Love the update. Thanks for the neat profiles.


----------



## Kiba (Aug 23, 2008)

♥Yachiru-chama♣ said:


> lol I can't post in peoples profiles anymore
> 
> But I still love the update



same here what happened?

Edit: what happened to the social groups >.<


----------



## Garfield (Aug 23, 2008)

Too much performance lag?
EDIT: Oh I see, improper implementation.


----------



## Son Goku (Aug 23, 2008)

i cant use tags...


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 23, 2008)

farihstar said:


> the wall posts are a bit too much like facebook..the new updates are nice I guess but I prefer forums to not be so personal...jmo, though.



Then leave. 



DA Dave said:


> Are you a fucking idiot? Of course people are going to give their opinions.
> 
> likes OMG GOD FORBID SOMEONE DOESN'T LIKE IT, OH NOES!!!!
> 
> shut up big head



I get tired of people whining about myspace this and that...its not invasive, its just the new vbulletin thing. If you don't like it, leave it all blank and disable things. When you have an option...we don't want to hear you bitch. 



Masaki said:


> Can we have the Gurren Lagann Skin yet?



Is this Gurren Lagann Forums? 



Tex said:


> i cant use tags...



Yeah I think they disabled them because assholes abused them.


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 23, 2008)

add the notifications for the VMs, friend requests, etc to the PM notifications we get already that are part of the user status in the upper right corner.


----------



## Chidori Mistress (Aug 23, 2008)

wtf happened?


----------



## Kairi (Aug 23, 2008)

Kiba said:


> same here what happened?
> 
> Edit: what happened to the social groups >.<



Don't know~

Wait Social Groups are gone too!? NUU Young Oro was there!


----------



## Sin (Aug 23, 2008)

Looks like the admins are cleaning things up.


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 23, 2008)

lol 

these notifications are what I meant


----------



## Ryuk (Aug 23, 2008)

Can't we atleast have moderated Social groups and Visitor messages were awesome.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah I liked the groups...I had started an actual one...and the social messages are fun too.


----------



## Kiba (Aug 23, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Can't we atleast have moderated Social groups and Visitor messages were awesome.



yeah thats main thing i loved about the update.


----------



## Sin (Aug 23, 2008)

Official staff post on the matter:



> It's not broken. We're... working on doing several things right now, and it needed to be disabled while we go through this process.



Staff member will remain anonymous for his protection.

Now calm down


----------



## DA Dave (Aug 23, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I get tired of people whining about myspace this and that...its not invasive, its just the new vbulletin thing. If you don't like it, leave it all blank and disable things. When you have an option...we don't want to hear you bitch.



Your bitching about me bitching and I wasn't bitching to begin with, I was giving my opinion, sit your James Earl Jones looking ass down boy, your on my dick for no reason.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 23, 2008)

Sin said:


> Official staff post on the matter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know who it was


----------



## Xion (Aug 23, 2008)

OMG I don't have permissions to create hilarious, but relevant, tags anymore


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 24, 2008)

OI! What happened to my social group!


----------



## Nuzzie (Aug 24, 2008)

Kikyo said:


> lol
> 
> these notifications are what I meant



this is what I was talking about before Sin


----------



## Xion (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow, this forum is turning into Naruto MySpace.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 24, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> OI! What happened to my social group!



OI ossan wtf did they do to my one piece group


----------



## E (Aug 24, 2008)

so basically this "update" was a surprise and something to cover up forskshy's "fuckup"...amirite?


----------



## Felt (Aug 24, 2008)

i can't join group


----------



## JJ (Aug 24, 2008)

Everything is disabled until further notice until staff discusses the changes.


----------



## Sin (Aug 24, 2008)

Even though I understand why you guys are discussing the features, I still think it's not the best move.

By taking away the features of the new layout/options, the hype of using the "brand new" features and getting a feel for them is killed.

In the end, it's going to end up like Blogs, dying out, but in this case, before it even gets a chance D:


----------



## Seany (Aug 24, 2008)

It blows that it's disabled for now D: 
Hopefully not for long.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 24, 2008)

And now we won't see Mbxx again until July 2011.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2008)

E said:


> so basically this "update" was a surprise and something to cover up forskshy's "fuckup"...amirite?



Mbxx doesn't even know what a forkshy is


----------



## Sasuke (Aug 24, 2008)

This shit blows


----------



## Felix (Aug 24, 2008)

So we get a forum update without all the superficial benefits for us? Great 

What about the Akatsuki skin Blender made?


----------



## Golden Circle (Aug 24, 2008)

the tags remind of  tags

bringbackthetags


----------



## Empress (Aug 24, 2008)

I can't post in people's pages D:


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2008)

Empress said:


> I can't post in people's pages D:



Just wait until they allow it again. IF they allow it again.


----------



## Empress (Aug 24, 2008)

but byakuya just posted in my page, also jetty


----------



## Zaru (Aug 24, 2008)

Empress said:


> but byakuya just posted in my page, also jetty



Jet is a mod, he can.
Bya is in some sort of special usergroup (don't ask me which and why) and thus can do it. It's kinda a glitch when normal members are able to.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 24, 2008)

Stupid user group combos giving excess powers and visibility.

-edit-

It is the blog banned one most likely.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Aug 24, 2008)

This is some funny shit.


----------



## Juli (Aug 24, 2008)

Well..Mb, to be honest, I don't like it.. It's just too much..(that overloaded Profile) You don't need those things in a Forum. But that's just my opinion..*g*


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Aug 24, 2008)

I like the new layout, it's gonna take some getting used to but that's okay


----------



## Tehmk (Aug 24, 2008)

I could get used to this, but to be honest, not liking it.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 24, 2008)

lol thanks Mbxx and your seclusion from the other staff



agi said:


> Well..Mb, to be honest, I don't like it.. It's just too much..(that overloaded Profile) You don't need those things in a Forum. But that's just my opinion..*g*



Excess is not less than the best


----------



## Ricky (Aug 24, 2008)

enable profile comments at least


----------



## Ornina (Aug 24, 2008)

Agreed with above.


----------



## Juli (Aug 24, 2008)

Mider T said:


> Excess is not less than the best



I just prefer the retro style..XD


I hope that it's possible to delete unwanted messages on one's message board..? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



..warum auch das ADB..?


----------



## Willy Wonka (Aug 24, 2008)

they look pretty good


----------



## Franky (Aug 24, 2008)

ENABLE PROFILE COMMENTS!!!


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 24, 2008)

Whiny little maggots


----------



## Elle (Aug 24, 2008)

Once VM (visitor messaging) is re-enabled, you should be able to delete any/all VMs in your Profile. 

Once the feature to customize your Profile page is enabled, you'll be able to do all sorts of cool stuff ~ example 

I also hope there's a way to enable 'tags' to be created by the Thread creator only (or mods).  It's a very useful search tool, if not ruined by abusers.


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 24, 2008)

All this is just going to attach me more to this place, more than I need to be.

And I can't figure out how to use half of these gadgets.


----------



## Chee (Aug 24, 2008)

Profile comments back nao.


----------



## C?k (Aug 24, 2008)

They look cool, makes the forum more modern and shit. I don't really see the point in em though, but then again I'm hung over and regretting my night .


----------



## E (Aug 24, 2008)

ok, i'm confused

so is it disabled or what? 

i was in irl for the majority of the day, so i has the right to ask


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 24, 2008)

All the new features have been disabled.

The staff is currently busy discussing which of them should be enabled again etc.


----------



## E (Aug 24, 2008)

i think i can still leave visitor messages lol

and get friend requests


i say keep the tags

 burn evrything else


----------



## Kairi (Aug 24, 2008)

I like Visitor Messages the most aswell as Social Groups and I think they should be back.


While Tags are useful, they are being abused.


----------



## Byakuya (Aug 24, 2008)

Don't bring tags back, but enable profile messages again.


----------



## Sin (Aug 24, 2008)

Mbxx said:


> hmm.. back ? why back ?


The other staff members took the new features down to discuss them.


----------



## Kairi (Aug 24, 2008)

@Mb:
They're gone now. VM's and Social Groups are what had me staying on the computer longer because they were fun. They even had some of my others friends on later because they was majorly fun. Social Groups were fun as well, I liked them alot. 

Tags should only be used by mods/admins. They were being abused way to much =/


----------



## Ricky (Aug 24, 2008)

♥Yachiru-chama♣ said:


> Tags should only be used by mods/admins. They were being abused way to much =/



I don't think mods/admins have the time or the care to add tags to threads. A person who creates a thread should add the appropriate tags to it (their own thread) if they want.


----------



## Kairi (Aug 24, 2008)

caf? said:


> I don't think mods/admins have the time or the care to add tags to threads. A person who creates a thread should add the appropriate tags to it (their own thread) if they want.



Who told you to prove me wrong? 
But its just a suggetion after what was going on with them before. =/


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 24, 2008)

caf? said:


> I don't think mods/admins have the time or the care to add tags to threads. A person who creates a thread should add the appropriate tags to it (their own thread) if they want.


 
I would definitely agree, if people could act their age and refrain from abusing it. =/ It's just going to cause a mess for the moderators to make sure people aren't just acting like idiots by tagging threads hatefully. Just browsing earlier, it had already happened.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 24, 2008)

Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> I would definitely agree, if people could act their age and refrain from abusing it. =/ It's just going to cause a mess for the moderators to make sure people aren't just acting like idiots by tagging threads hatefully. Just browsing earlier, it had already happened.



One thing you can bet on is that when given anything they will abuse it, happened with blogs...happens with pretty much everything like this.


----------



## Kiba (Aug 24, 2008)

why everyone has that thing over your avatar were smiley is laughing and throw a lock at it O.o?


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 24, 2008)

Kiba said:


> why every has that thing over your avatar were smiley is laughing and throw a lock at it O.o?



Must be a joke or sumthin


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 24, 2008)

I love when they change our names like this!  I think it's cute.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 24, 2008)

lol I came here wondering the same thing, it's not just a random thing added in, it's replacing our names there o,o...


----------



## Harley (Aug 24, 2008)

Whats up with my name?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 24, 2008)

I think its stupid and annoying...the mod staff should really grow up.


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Aug 24, 2008)

I just logged on and saw this. Umm what's going on?


----------



## Hodor (Aug 24, 2008)

it's certainly not convenient, I can figure out who people are, but it just wastes time..  I'm a little curious how some people avoided it though too.


----------



## Harley (Aug 24, 2008)

This is pretty immature and this new update is lame as well.

Tags are stupid and the new profile pages are stupid as well please just go back to how it was.


----------



## Kiba (Aug 24, 2008)

Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> I love when they change our names like this!  I think it's cute.



yeah cute & cruel at the same time miss social groups


----------



## Sin (Aug 24, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I think its stupid and annoying...the mod staff should really grow up.





Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> People whine about shit too much.



**


----------



## Harley (Aug 24, 2008)

If it was only my name that was changed it would of been cool.


----------



## Dante10 (Aug 24, 2008)

Sin said:


> **



 thats contradiction for your ass


----------



## Harley (Aug 24, 2008)

.........................


----------



## ChidoriCurrent (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't even know who's posting or anything anymore. Can an Admin please fix this?


----------



## Silent Storm (Aug 24, 2008)

Please fix this, its really annoying.


----------



## Kiba (Aug 24, 2008)

Marufuji Ryo said:


> Please fix this, its really annoying.



yeah i get the joke but stop making fun of us mods  <3


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 24, 2008)

Sin said:


> **



Look how bad ass I am...look how I think I made someone look stupid. Look asshole, this is a far cry from bitching about some silly forum update, to bitching about this place being practically unusable to those who don't have signatures and avatars memorized. But whatever, you think you look cool and shit. Go on, you realize that you posting that is just you bitching too right?


----------



## Hitomi (Aug 24, 2008)

new profiles look cool. and some of the tags make me lol


----------



## Sin (Aug 24, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Look how bad ass I am...look how I think I made someone look stupid. Look asshole, this is a far cry from bitching about some silly forum update, to bitching about this place being practically unusable to those who don't have signatures and avatars memorized. But whatever, you think you look cool and shit. Go on, you realize that you posting that is just you bitching too right?



Bitching about bitching about bitching about bitching, it's a vicious circle


----------



## Harley (Aug 24, 2008)

Sin said:


> Bitching about bitching about bitching about bitching, it's a vicious circle



i heard bitching is like in triangles not circles idk.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 24, 2008)

nah, the modfuck gone ;.;


i like modfuck , its funny


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 24, 2008)

I think it was an adminfuck, actually. 

I still think it is entertaining as hell.  Shattering monotony makes me a happy panda.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 24, 2008)

Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> I think it was an adminfuck, actually.
> 
> I still think it is entertaining as hell.  Shattering monotony makes me a happy panda.



I find it generally annoying, like what they pulled on Deviant Art when they made everyone's icons mudkip. Many people left and waited till it was over. I did that very same thing. I just like the sites I use to be usable. If I go to a joke site and they play a joke for April Fools day, thats one thing. But on this forum, and just this one, that happens too often. 

How come they get pissed about us abusing any new feature we get when they do stuff like that?


----------



## Psallo a Cappella (Aug 24, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I find it generally annoying, like what they pulled on Deviant Art when they made everyone's icons mudkip. Many people left and waited till it was over. I did that very same thing. I just like the sites I use to be usable. If I go to a joke site and they play a joke for April Fools day, thats one thing. But on this forum, and just this one, that happens too often.
> 
> How come they get pissed about us abusing any new feature we get when they do stuff like that?


 
Administrator powers are godly, love.  

Personally I just I find the inconvenience minor, at best. Again, livening everything up with cute pictures or chuckle-worthy icons makes me smile.


----------



## Jeαnne (Aug 24, 2008)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I find it generally annoying, like what they pulled on Deviant Art when they made everyone's icons mudkip. Many people left and waited till it was over. I did that very same thing. I just like the sites I use to be usable. If I go to a joke site and they play a joke for April Fools day, thats one thing. But on this forum, and just this one, that happens too often.
> 
> How come they get pissed about us abusing any new feature we get when they do stuff like that?


i think that its very funny x3


i remember the  one, lol 


hip talk 




Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> I think it was an adminfuck, actually.
> 
> I still think it is entertaining as hell.  Shattering monotony makes me a happy panda.


adminfuck?


----------



## Garfield (Aug 24, 2008)

Miss Pulchritudinous said:


> I think it was an adminfuck, actually.
> 
> I still think it is entertaining as hell.  Shattering monotony makes me a happy panda.


Admin turning Taxman!!


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 25, 2008)

Admin turning Taxman?????


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 25, 2008)

no more profile messages


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 25, 2008)

wut happened to the social group and profile messages?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 25, 2008)

JeanneUchiha said:


> i think that its very funny x3
> 
> 
> i remember the  one, lol



Oh you're right...that's so funny... [/sarcasm]


----------



## Vanity (Aug 25, 2008)

I hope that we at least get the profile comments ability back. I mean, it can be just like the blogs, you know? As in run the same way. And we should be allowed to delete comments that are posted on our own profile so we can get rid of any unwanted comments ourselves too. That would also make less work for the mods.


----------



## Hodor (Aug 25, 2008)

hmm.. I couldnt actually see where/how to post profile comments before lol..


----------



## milkshakes (Aug 25, 2008)

maybe u looked after it was taken away


----------



## Juli (Aug 25, 2008)

There's a "Send Message" Button under the username. 

I still don't see the need for social groups, when you already have a Spam Chat Forum and hundreds of Fanclubs..


----------



## Kiba (Aug 25, 2008)

Was there a fourm update O.O?


----------



## Kairi (Aug 25, 2008)

@Kibe:
Yeah there was. It just said Update again but it doesn't seem like anything happend =/


lol Mod and adminfucks are funny


----------



## Barinax (Aug 25, 2008)

I think you can add tags


----------



## LayZ (Aug 25, 2008)

Can someone PM me if "Profile Messaging" ever returns. 

EDIT: Nevermind


----------



## Lezard Valeth (Aug 25, 2008)

Orochimaru said:


> What do the tags do and can you know who posted a tag in a thread?



They are supposed to allow to fins other thread related to same topics.
But it's not applicable in NF where the average mental age is around 13.
No mods can't see who added which tags, they can delete tags tho.


----------



## Kek (Aug 25, 2008)

Does anyone else get a distinct FaceBook vibe from the new updates?


----------



## Ha-ri (Aug 26, 2008)

The profiles look weird, so what else is new besides those?


----------



## Kiba (Aug 26, 2008)

Yay visitor messages are back up


----------



## Black Wraith (Aug 27, 2008)

You can see the changes you've made to your posts!

I think this and the tags (if used properly) will be really useful.


----------



## Beowulf (Aug 27, 2008)

Kek said:


> Does anyone else get a distinct FaceBook vibe from the new updates?



Yeah, I do get that vide too, lol! It's funny though, that the profile is the only thing new, I expected a lot more, but I don't care, at least the profiles look cool!


----------



## Nuzzie (Aug 28, 2008)

What happened to the currently viewing bar?


----------



## Danchou (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah, I was wondering about that as well.

And the thread viewing modes (Hybrid, Linear,..)


----------



## Red (Aug 28, 2008)

What happened to the little bar that showed how many people where viewing the thread?


----------



## Zaru (Aug 28, 2008)

It was deactivated yesterday


----------



## Red (Aug 28, 2008)

Why? I found it more useful than these tags.


----------



## Zaru (Aug 28, 2008)

It's been activated and deactived several times already in the last years. Stop wondering


----------



## RyRyMini (Aug 28, 2008)

I happened to like that bar, but I guess it's no major loss.


----------



## Shibo (Aug 28, 2008)

same here ^  

I liked it better than the tags though xD


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Aug 28, 2008)

The Update is HOT

the profiles are damn sweet =D

Thank You!


----------



## Ulio (Aug 28, 2008)

Nvm i was looking for something and i found ..

I though update took it away.


Anyway good job.


----------



## Jazz (Aug 29, 2008)

cool                                                                                  .


----------



## SP (Sep 1, 2008)

Woah. I leave for two weeks and everything's changed.  

Cool.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice stuff
Profiles look great


----------



## Shinobi Mugen (Sep 2, 2008)

So why can't i see who's looking at a topic anymore?


----------



## Xion (Sep 2, 2008)

Shinobi Mugen said:


> So why can't i see who's looking at a topic anymore?



Because you touch yourself at night? 

Probably because they hate us.


----------



## Rolling~Star (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey, how do I leave visitor messages? >:


----------



## Mashy (Sep 6, 2008)

You visit someone's profile and there should be a message box


----------



## Rolling~Star (Sep 6, 2008)

I don't see no message box ;_;


----------



## Mashy (Sep 6, 2008)

0_0 maybe it has something to do with your repseal


----------



## Rolling~Star (Sep 6, 2008)

noooooooooooo ;_;

i can't give you visitor messages then


----------



## Lil Donkey (Sep 20, 2008)

Am I the only one that doesn't like the fact you can see the changes between an edited and original post? Sometimes, edits are done in order to rid something in the original post that seems offensive/embarrassing/wrong (as in the information is unreliable)/all of above.


----------



## Elle (Oct 18, 2008)

Shinobi Mugen said:


> So why can't i see who's looking at a topic anymore?



Just noticed this and am wondering the same thing ~ can no longer see who's viewing or # of visitors on any of the skins.


----------



## KamiKazi (Oct 19, 2008)

Lil Donkey said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't like the fact you can see the changes between an edited and original post? Sometimes, edits are done in order to rid something in the original post that seems offensive/embarrassing/wrong (as in the information is unreliable)/all of above.


only you and mods can see what edits were done, other members can't.


----------



## Felt (Oct 19, 2008)

wait what they can read previous edits? D:


----------



## Zaru (Oct 19, 2008)

Of course they can. All of them.


----------



## Felt (Oct 19, 2008)

i never knew


----------



## shirish (Oct 19, 2008)

KamiKazi said:


> only you and mods can see what edits were done, other members can't.


Only in certain sections though. I don't know about the mods, they might be able to see in all sections.


----------



## DattebaYAOI-chan♥ (Oct 20, 2008)

Hahaha, I need to pay moar attention to these things!xD


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 21, 2008)

the new profiles look nice! On another site, which has VB as well,you can customize them...can you do the same here? i haven't seen it so far.

I also think that we should be notified when we recive a profile message.


----------



## Kairi (Oct 21, 2008)

Tsukiyo said:


> the new profiles look nice! On another site, which has VB as well,you can customize them...can you do the same here? i haven't seen it so far.
> 
> I also think that we should be notified when we recive a profile message.



Oh I wish I could <3

But you should get a notification. Whenever someone leaves a comment on my profile, or a Album message or send me a friend request I get a notification ?


----------



## Tsukiyo (Oct 21, 2008)

i do, but i have to go to my Control Panel. I think we should have one, like we have a pm one.


----------



## majora (Jun 2, 2009)

I think that something needs to be done about the registration process. It literally took me thirty min just to come up with a  user name that has not already been taken. (I hoping for gaara, ANBU, or Kazekage) Seriously, half these names I don't see on the forums. That will go quite nicely for the update.


----------



## JJ (Jun 2, 2009)

We have a name change thread here. If you want to change your name please read the rules and put in a request.  If it hasn't been used in a while you may be able to get the name you want depending on if it meets criteria. 

here


----------



## Majin Dan (Jun 3, 2009)

majora said:


> I think that something needs to be done about the registration process. It literally took me thirty min just to come up with a  user name that has not already been taken. (I hoping for *gaara, ANBU, or Kazekage*) Seriously, half these names I don't see on the forums. That will go quite nicely for the update.



seriously you didn't think on a forum about naruto... that any of them would be taken?


----------

